# Recipes



## jlhines (Nov 28, 2012)

I have several video recipes for inexpensive meals and bulk meals. You can find them at: 
http://www.youtube/msfoodpantry

I do hope I've made a contribution. http://www.youtube.com/msfoodpantry


----------



## sallyjoseph (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice recipe i will try at home.


----------

